# putting my child into a state school in torevieja



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

hi i posted a couple of questions previously thanks for answering them,i have now booked my flights for july 15th iam bringing my 2 children and myself and my wife,i was hoping to enrole my ten year old in a state school and my other child will be 10 months old.my wife is going over in feb and she is going to go to the town hall to try to find out what we would need to do to register as residents etc,would we need to register as residents ?would there be a foreigners office in the town hall in torrevieja?
The situation is we are coming in july and we are going to give it a full year and then make the decision whether its right for us,we are getting spanish lessons for all the family at the minute and are really looking forward to coming ,as for work i know there is NONE but we are lucky enough financially not to have to work for a year or two at least until we can speak spanish.
We are looking for the easiest way to make it work registering etc if any one could give any advice that would be great thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As UK citizens you simply need to come over. Once here, with an address you need an NIE number. For that you go to the local police station or town hall (someone who lives there may be able to tell you where that it). You'll need your passports and in some areas they will want passport size photos. Once you have those, you then need to register yourselves at the town hall (Ayuntamiento) I think you'll need a copy of your rental contract/proof of ownership. Once you have those things you're pretty much done. Then go along to the school with copies of NIE, passport and more passport size photos etc and they should simply accept your child???? Thats how I did it. 

If you wander around Torrevieja for any length of time, go into the local supermarker, bars etc, you're bound to meet some Brits who will help and put you on the right path of where things are etc

Jo xxx


Jo xxx


----------



## keving4099 (Dec 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> As UK citizens you simply need to come over. Once here, with an address you need an NIE number. For that you go to the local police station or town hall (someone who lives there may be able to tell you where that it). You'll need your passports and in some areas they will want passport size photos. Once you have those, you then need to register yourselves at the town hall (Ayuntamiento) I think you'll need a copy of your rental contract/proof of ownership. Once you have those things you're pretty much done. Then go along to the school with copies of NIE, passport and more passport size photos etc and they should simply accept your child???? Thats how I did it.
> 
> If you wander around Torrevieja for any length of time, go into the local supermarker, bars etc, you're bound to meet some Brits who will help and put you on the right path of where things are etc
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, Torrevieja is 52% non-Spanish, I have lived there for 8 years. I have written extensively on education there and much is not pretty. Search Torrevieja on this site 

No point in coming in July to expect to do anything about from enjoy the sun as the enrollment period will be over. (Depends on each authority but in Torrevieja you will not get a choice of school. You will be allocated one.)

Yes there is a foreign residents office near the town hall and the education office is just over the road. 

Keep up the Spanish lessons! Great work. Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*school registration*

I think Steve is right. To get a school place of your choice you need to apply around April - I'm not sure exactly when. Schools close for the summer at the end of June and open up again for paperwork and you may be able to start the registration process then, but you might not get the school you had hoped for. Your wife should ask about this when she comes over in Feb. School starts around the second week in September, but it varies from region to region. Here my daughter starts after the 14th of September because that's when they celebrate the patron saint. The latest she's started back is the 18th of September. School broke up on the 22nd of June. That was a long long holiday!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think Steve is right. To get a school place of your choice you need to apply around April - I'm not sure exactly when. Schools close for the summer at the end of June and open up again for paperwork and you may be able to start the registration process then, but you might not get the school you had hoped for. Your wife should ask about this when she comes over in Feb. School starts around the second week in September, but it varies from region to region. Here my daughter starts after the 14th of September because that's when they celebrate the patron saint. The latest she's started back is the 18th of September. School broke up on the 22nd of June. That was a long long holiday!!!


Sorry, that should read... 

Schools close for the summer at the end of June and open up again for paperwork at the beginning of September and you may be able to start the registration process then


----------

